# Insurance for a 20yo



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

rite im 20 got 2 years ncb and looking to get a skyline for my 1st jap can and i have had the following quotes for a r33 gts 2.5 non turbo.. tpft from adrian flux is £1988. and from another company i got quoted for tpft £2100 and £2600 fully comp. roughly how much more would a gts-t and a gtr be to insure? any 1 know of any other good companys that will help me? thanks!


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

silly as it sounds 

i have read people pay less for a GTR than a GTS

must be due to GTS being RWD and more tail friendly

try bell insurance

they quoted me at 22yrs with a GTR


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

o rite ill give them a try  not that i can afford a gtr lol but ill see what happens


----------



## Alpine (Mar 21, 2006)

Insurance is one thing, but hold tight for the rest of the bills


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

indeed but i understand its not goin to be the cheapest car to run but god i love em lol!


----------



## TigerBeer (Jun 7, 2006)

Both the GTR & GTS (& other models) are all group twenty so my wife who works for a broker tells me, so hence not much difference.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

just got a quote from bell insurance and once im 21 (3 months time) for a R33 gts-t i got 2 years ncb, car is garaged at nite, cat 1 alarm/immob fitted, and got my mum as a named driver and a milage of 8000 for tpft its £2100 and fully comp £2900 what do you all think of that?


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

i had a similar quote from them 

22yrs 3 NCB £2400 full comp then mods were £2790

if that helps

on a R33 GTR


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

i got my skyline r33 2.5 non turbo at 20 adrian flux was cheapest for me, now getting r32 gtr and quotes are now the same as my non turbo. and its up for sale on ebay if your intrested. cheaper for bits than the turbos, apparantly based on 200sx or 180sx? for running gear etc.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

send me some info for it please  cheers


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

26 with 6 years ncd on gtst £659 fuly comp with protected no claims, i love a-plan


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

just got a quote from adrian flux for a 1991 r32 2.0l turbo and they quoted me £1600 tpft. no to me that doesnt seem that bad ! considering they wanted £2k for a 2.5 non turbo r33 what do you think?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

lie about the best quote you have had when they ask (but be realistic).


----------

